# The Simpsons



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys!

  	Who else is a huge Simpsons fan like me? Recently me and hubby have been watching the earlier seasons each night but with the commentary on. Pretty fun stuff!

  	I do feel that as the seasons go on it gets more and more random and it's not as good as it used to be. But it still gets a giggle from me! Plus I look forward to this years halloween episode because there is a section based on Dexter! So cool! 

  	What is your favourite episode? Mine has to be the one where Homer decides he wants to claim disability so puts on weight and has to wear a dress - so many laugh out loud moments for me!


----------



## Calusa (Sep 4, 2011)

Heh, I'm a long time lurker and funny enough my first post isn't about makeup. I'm definitely a fan of this show although I have not watched a new episode in a while. I just wanted to reply because funny enough I was watching a Simpsons DVD when I saw this posted. Oh and just reading your description of that episode made me lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Calusa said:


> Heh, I'm a long time lurker and funny enough my first post isn't about makeup. I'm definitely a fan of this show although I have not watched a new episode in a while. I just wanted to reply because funny enough I was watching a Simpsons DVD when I saw this posted. Oh and just reading your description of that episode made me lol.


  	ha ha! random! which episode were you watching? and i think the name of the episode i was chatting about is called king size homer so watch it if you can! i swear you won't laugh as much at any other episode!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 4, 2011)

Calusa said:


> Heh, I'm a long time lurker and funny enough my first post isn't about makeup. I'm definitely a fan of this show although *I have not watched a new episode in a while*. I just wanted to reply because funny enough I was watching a Simpsons DVD when I saw this posted. Oh and just reading your description of that episode made me lol.



 	neither have I! I'm always working or away form a tv on Sunday nights -___- 
  	I've always loved the Simpsons! Such a great classic tv show. And just as you Lou, I too can't wait for the Halloween episode this year! They're always my favorite episode of the whole season


----------



## Calusa (Sep 5, 2011)

I was watching the one where Homer eats a really hot chili pepper and trips out and talks to a coyote voiced by Johnny Cash. I can't pronounce the title but it's one of my favorites. I also love the episode you were talking about, definitely hilarious.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Calusa said:


> I was watching the one where Homer eats a really hot chili pepper and trips out and talks to a coyote voiced by Johnny Cash. I can't pronounce the title but it's one of my favorites. I also love the episode you were talking about, definitely hilarious.


  	oohh i haven't seen that one! me and hubby always buy the box sets so perhaps i shall have a nosey for it. although they are so slow at bringing the box sets out!


----------

